

Oregon Trail: How three Minnesotans forged its path (2011) - danso
http://www.citypages.com/2011-01-19/news/oregon-trail-how-three-minnesotans-forged-its-path/full/

======
jarcane
I wrote a short piece on the history of the MECC, complete with instructions
on how to setup to play Apple II Oregon Trail in your browser some years ago
for a gaming site.

It's still up here:
[http://www.colonyofgamers.com/cogforums/showthread.php?t=145...](http://www.colonyofgamers.com/cogforums/showthread.php?t=14540)

------
mark-r
This brought back lots of memories for me, but not for the reasons you might
think - I never played Oregon Trail myself. I was in one of those 20 school
districts that got a Teletype, which is how I learned how to program. I've met
Don Rawitsch, Dale LaFrenz, and Ken Brumbaugh back in the day, and worked for
John Krenz later in life.

------
strictnein
During time in our computer lab, it typically came down to one of four games:
Oregon Trail

Odell Lake - Also from MECC -
[https://archive.org/stream/a2_Odell_Lake_v1.2_1986_MECC_US/O...](https://archive.org/stream/a2_Odell_Lake_v1.2_1986_MECC_US/Odell_Lake_v1.2_1986_MECC_US.dsk?module=apple2e&scale=)

Number Munchers - another MECC game and possibly my favorite (if you haven't
played it, give it a shot -
[https://archive.org/stream/Number_Munchers_v1.2_1986_MECC/Nu...](https://archive.org/stream/Number_Munchers_v1.2_1986_MECC/Number_Munchers_v1.2_1986_MECC.dsk?module=apple2e&scale=1)
\- takes a minute or so to load. move with the arrow keys, munch with the
spacebar)

The Carmen Sandiego games

